# No právě



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
kdo mi může vysvětlit ten vyraz?
Našla jsem to v této větě:
- Já s tebou taky chtěl mluvit, řikám mu. Sme si podobný. Třeba sem ze stejný země jako ty. Proč seš pořád s velitelem?
- No právě, řiká Margaš.
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Zdar,

"no právě" je poměrně vágní obrat, jehož význam dost závisí na kontextu. Tady to asi znamená, že právě z těch uvedených důvodů (podobnost, stejná země) chce Margaš s prvním mluvčím mluvit.

Kdyby tam nebyla ta část "Já s tebou chtěl taky mluvit", klidně by to mohlo mít i úplně opačný význam, tj. právě proto, že jsme si podobní a jsme ze stejné země, tak s tebou nemluvím a jsem radši s velitelem.


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh, ok, já jsem to spíš brala jako odpověd k otázceroč seš pořád s velitelem... mmmh...
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Hm, taky by to mohlo znamenat - právě proto, že jsem pořád s velitelem, tak s tebou chci teď mluvit. Ale opravdu to z toho úryvku není stoprocentně jasné. Každopádně se zdá, že ten Margaš na otázku Proč seš pořád s velitelem? neodpovídá, alespoň ne přímo.


----------



## tlumic

winpoj said:


> Hm, taky by to mohlo znamenat - právě proto, že jsem pořád s velitelem, tak s tebou chci teď mluvit. Ale opravdu to z toho úryvku není stoprocentně jasné. Každopádně se zdá, že ten Margaš na otázku Proč seš pořád s velitelem? neodpovídá, alespoň ne přímo.


 
Přesně, on by vlastně mohl odpovídat tím "No právě" na cokoli, co ten druhý řekl.  Takže kromě na otázku by mohl reagovat i na "chtěl jsem s tebou mluvit", "jsme si podobní" atd.


----------

